

Multitaskers perform much worse on cognitive and memory tasks - cwan
http://chronicle.com/article/Scholars-Turn-Their-Attention/63746/

======
losvedir
Interesting. I don't think I agree with this example, though:

 _He might, for example, ask students to recite the letters A through J as
fast as possible, and then the numbers 1 through 10. Each of those tasks
typically takes around two seconds. Then he asks them to interweave the two
recitations as fast as they can: "A, 1, B, 2," and so on. Does that take four
seconds? No, it typically requires 15 to 20 seconds, and even then many
students make mistakes._

That's not a fair comparison. When I quickly recite the numbers from 1-10, I'm
not figuring out which number comes next each time, I'm reciting an incredibly
well-rehearsed script I have memorized. Same with the letters.

I _could_ memorize the sequence A-1-B-2-... Then I bet I would be able to
recite it in 4 seconds.

To better capture the "switching time" that purports to demonstrate, you'd
need to interleave two tasks which each require that kind of "next step"
generation. e.g. Time someone giving every other letter and the square
numbers, for instance.

It's pretty easy to determine the sequence for each of those, and it's
unlikely that someone's memorized the whole thing already.

------
mmt
_I don't want to see them taking notes. I want to see them paying attention to
me._

This is something I recall knowing intuitively (and, by high school,
explicitly): intensity in note-taking is inversely proportional to information
absorption during lectures.

I'm pleased to see research on this, since I've remained curious as to whether
this is innate to the individual or merely follows behavior.

~~~
niels_olson
My own survey of medical students suggests this is exactly opposite of truth:
note-taking was strongly correlated with improved performance, and the class
note-takers, the ones who compiled "official" notes for noteservice were the
best prepared, while the consumers of noteservice actually fell below the
median. Suggesting that if medical students were self-interested and well
informed, then noteservice would be untenable.

~~~
mmt
I think you and the previous commenter have mistaken "note taking at all" with
what I actually said, which was "note taking intensity."

------
timmorgan
This is something I realized about myself a long time ago. I've met several
people (mostly women, for what it's worth) who swear they get more done when
they multitask. I don't believe them.

I drew this on my whiteboard a long time ago to describe how I felt about it.
<http://www.flickr.com/photos/timothymorgan/62139938/>

------
pasbesoin
However, strong multi-taskers also tend to draw many people into their
activities. When (resulting) failure calls for accountability, "everyone" was
involved and the (perceived) blame quotient is not high enough for any
individual to effect real change.

An anecdotal observation, but a general experience of mine in corporate life.

Sometimes, it's actually the "hero" who tackles a problem single-handedly, who
fare worst. Because blame can easily be apportioned to him or her in great
measure, whether deserved or not.

Isolation is often the kiss of death in such environments.

[/cynicism]

